# Is our lovely Vizsla, Jazz, just getting old?



## gjewing (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi - we are British but live in France and have a lovely female Vizsla called Jazz. She has been with us since a puppy and is now nearly 11 years old. We walk with her every day for about an hour each day and she has the freedom of an enclosed garden of about two acres. She has been typically energetic, intelligent, loving and loyal - as well as being a great member of the family. Recently however - this summer - which has been hot at times, she has seemed reluctant to go on our daily walk and when she has come along with us she tries to take short cuts to get back home. Otherwise, she has a good appetite, is healthy and plays in the garden with us as normal. We have friends who also have Vizslas and when they came to visit us Jazz charged around with the other two Vizslas as normal. So, we would value anyone's thoughts on this puzzling behaviour - is it just her age? Thanks, in advance - Sandy, Gordon and Jazz Ewing


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!! At eleven years old, Jazz should still have a few good years ahead of her. It could be that she's just getting tired a little sooner. My boy Willie is 8-1/2 or 9 (don't know for sure, because I found him at the dog pound). He is starting to show some early signs of arthritis. I bought him an orthopedic pet bed with "memory foam" and now it is his favorite place in the house. But he still zooms around like crazy.


----------



## gjewing (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi - thanks for your feedback and reassurance. Jazz is still her usual self around the house and garden though she does sleep a lot more these days. She has three beds to choose from and loves her Ligne Roset chair in the lounge but her reluctance to go on her daily walk has surprised us. Even on predicted hot days we get up early and walk when it is cooler. She also loves a ride in our open top MG - see picture.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

A quick google search indicates that 11 years old for a v is like 70 in human years. Could her reluctance to walk be related to arthritis? If you - the human - is setting the pace she may feel like she doesn't get to rest when she needs to if her joints get sore/ she gets tired. Just a thought.
Very cute pic in the MG!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the picture.
Maybe just take her on a drive, and do shorter walks with her.
By taking her on the drive first, you can change up the places you walk her.
Mine get bored if they are walked in the same area every time.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

If you go for a drive and then take her for a walk, away from home, is she still reluctant?

Do you vary your route or go on the same walk every day?


----------



## gjewing (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks - yes, we have three or four routes that we take subject to the weather - in rural France there are lots of opportunities to wander freely - except in the hunting season!


----------

